# htaccess weiterleitungsproblem



## Katharsis Freak (5. November 2007)

Ich habe ein weiterleitungsproblem:



```
Options +FollowSymlinks
RewriteEngine on
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^www.xyz.net$ [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*) http://xyz.net/$1 [L,R=301]


Redirect / http://xyz.net/wordpress/index.php
```


Der browswer spuckt aus:

http://xyz.net/wordpress/index.phpw...dex.phpwordpress/index.phpwordpress/index.php

und

Fehler: Umleitungsfehler
Die aufgerufene Website leitet die Anfrage so um, dass sie nie beendet werden kann.

umleitung soll aus dem document root ins /wordpress/ führen.

Kann jemand helfen?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (5. November 2007)

Also der Server soll alle Anfragen, die auf xyz.de direkt gehen weiterleiten an xyz.de/webpress/ , oder?

Ich würds so machen:

Im Stammverzeichnis eine index.php machen mit folgendem Code:

```
<?php
header ("location: /webpress/");
?>
```


----------



## Katharsis Freak (5. November 2007)

Ich würde das gerne mit der .htaccess erledigen.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (5. November 2007)

Katharsis Freak hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde das gerne mit der .htaccess erledigen.



Hmm, wüsste ich jetzt aus dem Stande nicht, wie das geht... Sei nicht so wählerisch


----------

